# weird...



## Aimee0907 (Feb 17, 2014)

Went for my post op yesterday. They confirmed nodule was benign but mentioned my 1 parathyroid was actually hidden inside my left lobe (the only side they removed). Anone else heard of that? He didn't act like it was bad but I wondered if it was contributing to all my issues


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

That happened to me--my right side was very enlarged and growing backwards into my neck. It hid my parathyroid and the surgeon didn't realize it had accidentally gotten hidden and removed during surgery until the pathology came back. We don't need all four parathyroids so it's not too big of a deal, but it might not hurt to have your calcium checked at your next labs just to make sure your levels are okay (mine always were).


----------

